# ,

## ... ...

1    2.   
   1  1     304.06       , , ?
        -

----------


## VLDMR

1



> ,       . 
>         105.,     106..
>             .
>          :
> ...
>    (304.06 - 105.00);


2     .
   1?

----------


## VLDMR

> -


 1      .
   1,    ()  " ".

----------


## VLDMR

,   (   )  1       .
    , ,       1    . ,  ,  ,  .

----------


## ... ...

> 


  !  :Smilie: 
     -      " "

     .

----------

